# Please help on this weed id



## Supert (Oct 10, 2021)

Please help Does anyone happen to know what this is looks like a dandelion but it's not. It's coming out of weeds that are taking over my yard like a blanket and it's very aggressive I can't find anyone that can help


----------



## Supert (Oct 10, 2021)

No one knows? It figured it would show up in my yard and no one would know. Even the extension office doesn't know


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

We're probably seeing the reproductive part of the unknown.

Look at the stem base. If it's attached to a plant dig it up so we can see the other plant parts. If the stem goes straight into the earth, then it might be some type of fungus?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Is it this?
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=449130#p449130


----------



## Supert (Oct 10, 2021)

Yes it is that was my post from last year but is has come with a vengeance this year. But I am actually starting to see more of it in yards so maybe someone will find out.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Trampweed (Facelis) - you can use atrazine so long as you actually have centipede. Consider pre-emergents in the future prior to grass waking up from dormancy, and PGR will help as well by thickening your lawn, which chokes them out.


----------



## Supert (Oct 10, 2021)

Thank u so much!!!


----------



## Supert (Oct 10, 2021)

Third image is the actual weed it's coming from then long thin pod comes up from weed then blooms into a fuzzy dandelion looking flower. I have noticed it in a lot of different yards around now


----------

